# Sous Chafe



## Eamon Burke

It had to be done. The most serious hurdle to coping with a life of professional cookery.

_Swamp Ass._
:fanning::spankarse::fanning:

I mean, check out this clip from Whites, 5 minutes in.
http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1092656153/

It's a big deal.

*Solutions?* 

Let's solve this hurdle, for posterity!


----------



## The hekler

Get that stuff truck drivers use... Monkey butt? Something like that.


----------



## ecchef

Crap! Video not available in Japan.:curse:

I use cornstach mixed with powdered wasabi.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Video not available in Canada either! Where the heck did free trade go? :scratchhead:


----------



## Dusty

ecchef said:


> Crap! Video not available in Japan.:curse:
> 
> I use cornstach mixed with powdered wasabi.



I think I'll leave out the wasabi, but I think cornflour is pretty much a universal cure.


----------



## ThEoRy

Socks:
Haynes Comfort Stretch Ankle Socks
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002WTC6CW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
or:
Wigwam Cool-Lite Mid Hiker Pro Quarter Length Sock
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0038JLDHO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Drawers:
Under Armour O series Ventilated Boxerjock
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...rting&field-keywords=Men's+O+Series+Boxerjock
Life. Changer.


Pants:
Chefwear Ventilated Performance Pant
http://www.chefwear.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=352&DEPARTMENT_ID=128&


Undershirt:
Champion Men's Double Dry Training Muscle Tee
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001H0F228/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
Or something similar I can't remember if this is the exact one or if they changed it but it's similar enough that I would buy this one as well.

I could talk jackets too or even how to modify your jackets as well if you wish. Really this stuff is essential in the kitchen. When I mention this to people at work they're like $17 for one pair of underwear?" Yes. I've even paid up to almost $30 at times. It's THAT worth it. Haven't needed corn starch since!


----------



## Salty dog

In the warm season I go 3/4 length Chefwear and go commando. Nice and breazy.


----------



## dragonlord

Which episode?

(bbc links for those in the uk)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00v3736/episodes/guide


----------



## knyfeknerd

This is a serious problem I've had all my kitchen life. It's especially worse in the hotter months. I like to think I have tried anything and everything. There have been some times when I thought I had it right, it came back worse than ever. The underwear and garments ThEoRy posted about definitely help, I wear them every day. Corn starch and medicated powders mix with your perspiration to make a nutt "slurry.
About 8 years ago I had it so bad -I got infections on the inside of my thighs. Right next to the jewels. That's a fun trip to the Dr. At first I thought they were spider bites of some kind, but one of them reached close to golf-ball size(no pun intended). They were abscessed.
The Dr. had to lance them open, drain them and then pack/stuff them with what looked like butcher's twine. Stiff round of antibiotics, and a week later back to have the packing material out. Nightly soaks in epsom salt too. The Dr. said if left untreated, the infection could have led to a blood infection which could eventually be fatal.
Definitely try the stuff ThEoRy recommends, but my lifesaver is something that helps with the chafing and friction that isn't a drying powder. Keeping it dry down there is next to impossible. Doesn't it suck to have to leave the line to "powder" yourself? I came across this and it has changed my life(I know that sounds sad) and only one application a day in the A.M. when you're done with the triple S.
http://www.ithacasports.com/lubestick2.html

Some on the inside of your thighs, naughty bits, other affected areas works like a champ. One of these lasts me about 3-4 months. Try it out!!!


----------



## ecchef

Just kidding about the wasabi. Gold Bond extra strength powder seems to work pretty well for even extreme cases of swamp-ass.


----------



## stereo.pete

BurkeCutlery said:


> It had to be done. The most serious hurdle to coping with a life of professional cookery.
> 
> _Swamp Ass._
> :fanning::spankarse::fanning:
> 
> I mean, check out this clip from Whites, 5 minutes in.
> http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1092656153/
> 
> It's a big deal.
> 
> *Solutions?*
> 
> Let's solve this hurdle, for posterity!



Thanks for introducing me to a new show, very enjoyable!


----------



## kalaeb

I am so glad I work in a state with low humidity. That sounds miserable.


----------



## Sarge

kalaeb said:


> I am so glad I work in a state with low humidity. That sounds miserable.



Agreed when I first started I had a minor issue with this, and then I change the type of pants I wore. When I wear jeans I rarely have this issue, could be climate could be anything but I haven't had this issue since I started wearing jeans to cook in.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Brazilians and cocoa butter work pretty well for me.


----------



## ajhuff

Brazilians? Sweet! I've got a thing for Latinas. I've been itching for an excuse. Hope my wife buys into it.

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke

Anyone else do that thing where you go into the walk in and grab your pants by the crotch and fan it, pulling cold air up through the cuffs? Cools the engine room like no other.

Cornstarch? Shoot, Gold Bond is just cornstarch with cooling agents in it, and that stuff lasts me about 2, maybe 3 hours. Then it's all gone. The extra strength stuff doesn't last any longer, it just BUUUUURNS if you use it in the middle of the week.

I might think about those high-dollar undies Rick's been pushing. I do use boxer/briefs though, which help with the chafing. It's just the heat that gets me. I sweat so much at work that I put holes in my socks after wearing them about 5 times.

I wish I could afford those fancy seersucker coats Chef Colin wears.


----------



## Crothcipt

I have always called this "slappychappy", just because it didn't matter what gender you are it affects you.:noway:

I was working with a baker that went brazilian thinking that would help with this problem. He was a baker at his first job and a line cook under me as his second job. He at times had to stop what he was doing and hold some ice on his junk while he was fanning his pants. I told him about gold bond and he was happy for a week. :bliss:

Having worked in humid climate and now not so much humid one I laugh at all the cooks that don't wear chef pants on a very busy day. At first there is no problem with the sweat until the jeans get wet, then it just gets worse. After a few hours of working hard is when it gets painful. There is more breathing with chef pants so not as bad of a problem. :theline: 

I have never tried the stick you linked. I am thinking of gifting it to all the line cooks at work for the summer.


----------



## eshua

My other question is for the other tall guys?...At 6'5" I tend to look like michel jackson with my socks showing...anyone know of chef pants with an inseam longer than 34?


----------



## GlassEye

ThEoRy said:


> Socks:
> I could talk jackets too or even how to modify your jackets as well if you wish. Really this stuff is essential in the kitchen. When I mention this to people at work they're like $17 for one pair of underwear?" Yes. I've even paid up to almost $30 at times. It's THAT worth it. Haven't needed corn starch since!


I am curious about these jacket modifications. I learned a while ago that paying $30 a pair for underwear is certainly worth it compared to the alternative.



knyfeknerd said:


> Doesn't it suck to have to leave the line to "powder" yourself? I came across this and it has changed my life(I know that sounds sad) and only one application a day in the A.M. when you're done with the triple S.
> http://www.ithacasports.com/lubestick2.html
> 
> Some on the inside of your thighs, naughty bits, other affected areas works like a champ. One of these lasts me about 3-4 months. Try it out!!!



I agree, anti-friction paste is definitely life changing, also the mentholated variety can be nice when it is really hot. I learned this from cycling, which inflicted similar wounds to the "saddle region". I recommend any "sous chafe" try some.


----------



## skewed

ThEoRy said:


> I could talk jackets too or even how to modify your jackets as well if you wish.



Please!

I am going to try out some of this gear, thanks for the tips.


----------



## skewed

BurkeCutlery said:


> Anyone else do that thing where you go into the walk in and grab your pants by the crotch and fan it, pulling cold air up through the cuffs?



YES! Made me laugh pretty hard. To bad we can't just lock the walk in from the inside and let the boys out for a few.


----------



## sachem allison

skewed said:


> YES! Made me laugh pretty hard. To bad we can't just lock the walk in from the inside and let the boys out for a few.



who says we can't, being the boss has its privileges.


----------



## The Edge

Thankfully, I haven't had to deal with this problem in a while, but when it was at its worst, I used liquid skin on the affected areas. Just had to remember to shave the affected area first, or removing it at the end of the day was a new kind of pain.


----------



## ajhuff

I've. Had some success using Gillette anti-perspirant gel.

-AJ


----------



## JohnnyChance

GlassEye said:


> I agree, anti-friction paste is definitely life changing, also the mentholated variety can be nice when it is really hot. I learned this from cycling, which inflicted similar wounds to the "saddle region". I recommend any "sous chafe" try some.



Yeah, Chamois Butter, Bag Balm, etc would probably work well.

Since you cycle, did you ever shave your legs? One summer when I was riding a lot and had a couple bouts of road rash (that is scabbing from cuts sustained from crashes, not the type of stuff we are talking about in this thread) I shaved mine and holy crap did my legs feel a lot cooler when I did. You could really feel the improved air flow going up the pants too.


----------



## stevenStefano

It's probably not warm enough over here for a lot of what has been mentioned in this thread but I am always interested in learning things from everyone here. Any other tips for when it is warm? I wear one of those sweatband things like the tennis players on my wrist and I find it very useful when it is warm, especially if I am working at a fryer for 11 hours


----------



## Bryan G.

ThEoRy said:


> Socks:
> Haynes Comfort Stretch Ankle Socks
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002WTC6CW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> or:
> Wigwam Cool-Lite Mid Hiker Pro Quarter Length Sock
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0038JLDHO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Drawers:
> Under Armour O series Ventilated Boxerjock
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...rting&field-keywords=Men's+O+Series+Boxerjock
> Life. Changer.
> 
> 
> Pants:
> Chefwear Ventilated Performance Pant
> http://www.chefwear.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=352&DEPARTMENT_ID=128&
> 
> 
> Undershirt:
> Champion Men's Double Dry Training Muscle Tee
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001H0F228/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> Or something similar I can't remember if this is the exact one or if they changed it but it's similar enough that I would buy this one as well.
> 
> I could talk jackets too or even how to modify your jackets as well if you wish. Really this stuff is essential in the kitchen. When I mention this to people at work they're like $17 for one pair of underwear?" Yes. I've even paid up to almost $30 at times. It's THAT worth it. Haven't needed corn starch since!



Damn and Rick isn't even in all this humidity. I might have to check into this. I'm pretty good now a days, but sometimes gotta get down in the trenches and this might be of interest. Thanks for sharing Rick. It's cool, I get looked at funny when I mention petite cures, they just don't know. Knowledge and Wisdom is priceless.

Kind regards

Bryan


----------



## Eamon Burke

I needed workout clothes, so I got those socks and shirt. Very comfy and cool.


----------



## ThEoRy

Bryan G. said:


> Damn and Rick isn't even in all this humidity. I might have to check into this. I'm pretty good now a days, but sometimes gotta get down in the trenches and this might be of interest. Thanks for sharing Rick. It's cool, I get looked at funny when I mention petite cures, they just don't know. Knowledge and Wisdom is priceless.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Bryan



Yeah but I worked in Gainesville FL for a good 5 years at least. They don't call G'ville the swamp for nothing! :fanning:


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

I worked with a dude that swore by wearing underwear, then basketball shorts, then the chef pants. He said it prevented the chaffing, tried it once and it worked, but I've never had a huge problem.


----------



## SameGuy

WRT boxer-briefs: I travel a lot, and there isn't much that is less comfortable than bad underpants 16 hours into a 38-hour journey to the upside-down side of the planet. I decided to try a pair of Tilley Endurables Coolmax Extreme boxers. Expensive, but I've since bought two more pairs. They don't bunch, they wick, they don't develop the stinkiest of stinks. When I get to my hotel, I wash them in the sink and they are good to go in about eight hours.


----------



## barramonday

Fella I work with swears by compression shorts


----------



## SameGuy

Doesn't want kids, eh?


----------



## Taz575

I've been trying out those Under Armour boxer briefs and they help out a ton! I work security and wear a full uniform, Under Armour under my 8#'s of body armor and sweat like crazy. I've walked around 9 miles in an 8 hours shift before and it hurts at the end! It's getting warm and the uniform is pretty heavy and with Graduation this past weekend, I had a few OT shifts during the day when it was warm out. I wore these and had no chafing!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Good to hear. Rick is right again, as usual.


----------



## lowercasebill

i am not a chef but i sit on a naugahyde upolstered stool all day for the last 34 years. my solution is A. all cotton scrubs or khakis [ll bean] loose fitting and all cotton thin boxers loose fitting. boxer briefs or tighty whities will keep your 'parts' contacting other skin and no matter how absorbant the sweat will accumulate. if " they are not swinging free they will stay damp. B. you have to start out dry. towell drying will leave some dampness and vigorous drying will abrade the tender epithelium. use a hairdryer until desert dry. in winter the heated hairdryer is ok if the bathroom is cool and there is low humidity, summer and hot damp conditions use the ' no heat' button. keep at it till all the nooks and crannies are dry,. then powder. i use ammons medicated but gold bond is fine as well .. 
conclusion.. start out bone dry and dress allowing circulation.


----------



## lowercasebill

lowercasebill said:


> i am not a chef but i sit on a naugahyde upolstered stool all day for the last 34 years. my solution is A. all cotton scrubs or khakis [ll bean] loose fitting and all cotton thin boxers loose fitting. boxer briefs or tighty whities will keep your 'parts' contacting other skin and no matter how absorbant the sweat will accumulate. if " they are not swinging free they will stay damp. B. you have to start out dry. towell drying will leave some dampness and vigorous drying will abrade the tender epithelium. use a hairdryer until desert dry. in winter the heated hairdryer is ok if the bathroom is cool and there is low humidity, summer and hot damp conditions use the ' no heat' button. keep at it till all the nooks and crannies are dry,. then powder. i use ammons medicated but gold bond is fine as well ..
> conclusion.. start out bone dry and dress allowing circulation.



seems my avatar is 'on topic'


----------



## ThEoRy

Saving lives, one chafe at a time.


----------



## labor of love

i found these cheap knock offs and they work pretty good for me
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...10151_10051_47171_-1?color=Caviar&N=628476103


----------

